# Picture in signature issue



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi admin team,

I"m having issues with adding a small pic in my signature. I had it there before but forgotten how to do it. Have already tried multiple file types, size etc.

Please help


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

```
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ejB9rNvMWHDdMFl-m6xlaDpimdGizNpr/
```
If you put that into a browser Google says file does not exist.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi john. I re uploaded It in a smaller size because I thought the previous size was the issue.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1K-VcMe ... p=drivesdk

Should work.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

IPG3.6 said:


> Hi john. I re uploaded It in a smaller size because I thought the previous size was the issue.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1K-VcMe ... p=drivesdk
> 
> Should work.


Hi, To me It appears to be completely wrong/format & google drive access is also required.
Hoggy.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi Hoggy as in wrong file format?

OK it looks like there was an indeed a restriction which i've lifted.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1K-VcMe ... BRd5N/view

How does that link look now?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, it does open as a pic now but too many characters to be used as a sig. 718 & the max is 500
Hoggy.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Ahhh right.

Ok so I need to condense total characters in the dog. Thanks I'll work on it.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Still not having much luck. hahaha

I've uploaded an even smaller image onto and image hosting side for a shorter URL.

Code i'm trying to use looks to be well under the 500 character count.

TT 8J 2.0 FWD to 3.6 Quattro conversion thread - "FrankensTTein"









Is there anything else i'm missing? TIA


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

ahhhhh ok i sorted it out - i copied the BBcode option!


----------

